# New to archery, looking for advice



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

I have only shot a bow a few times but im hooked and plan to get a new bow, i work at a sporting goods store and am able to receive a discount on bear bows, i don't know the exact discount but i am told it is around 50% (purchasing directly from the vendor). Anyways, i have tried a few of last years bear bows, and really enjoyed the motive 6. The new bows are out and the agenda seems to be an improved version of the Motive. Was wondering what others think would be a better bow. Or the 7" would be a better option. thanks for any information.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What is your goal for archery?

Hunting, target, occasional shooting with friends?

Do you plan to get good at archery or do you want to shoot for fun?


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

Hunting, and i plan to get good, I've shot guns forever and am an exceptional shot, wanted a new challenge.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The current fashion is for 30" bows and less. It's very difficult to get these to fit the archer and still maintain optimum form. If you are limited to Bear, I would recommend the longest ATA bow that they make.


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

you mean 30" draw length i assume. i only have a 29 inch draw length so 30 should be perfectly adequate correct?


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

30" Axle to Axle is what I believe he's talking about.
Measured from the center of the top cam to the center off the bottom cam.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Before you go blowing a bunch of money on a bow - even at a discount - maybe you should shoot a bit at a local archery lane (if one is available with rentals in your area). 
Try shooting several bows, as many as possible, so that you get a feel for the differences between them. And get to know what you like and don't like. And what feels right to YOU. Doesn't matter what works for some other guy. Go with what fits you. And I would stick with a longer (axle to axle - ATA) measurement, as well as 7 inches or more for brace height (distance from the handle to the string) so that it's more forgiving. The longer brace height the more forgiving it is on your release of the string.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Pushbutton2 said:


> 30" Axle to Axle is what I believe he's talking about.
> Measured from the center of the top cam to the center off the bottom cam.


Yes, 30" axel-to-axel. See post 8 in this thread for my rant on getting short bows to fit:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2186754

Short ATA bows are my pet peeve. I actually joined the short bow fashion in 2004 with my Bowtech Justice. It's my hunting bow when I hunt with a compound & I've taken lots of deer with it. But fortunately, I live where I can limit my shots to 15 - 20 yards and still fill the freezer. 

I agree with redbone311, try to shoot several bows and learn what fits you. As with anything, the more you know, the better chance you have of making the right decision.

Allen


----------



## A142R (Feb 15, 2014)

i did in fact shoot most of this years and last years bear bows, and both the motive and agenda felt the best, my idea before that was the method. i liked the agenda better because the draw felt considerably smoother, both the motive and agenda are 32" ata and felt great, and both come in a 6 or 7 inch brace height, i only shot the 6 inch, so i may go back and try the 6 vs 7 and see what that feels like


----------

